# Help, I implore you.....



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a charming german shepherd male that is 14 weeks old. He eats well, has an ex pen as well as large crate and yard to play in. Following a lot of the ideas on the Leerburg tapes I consider myself ready to go BUT I can't get him to stop viciously attacking me for no good reason. Presently I am all bandages. It comes out of the blue. For example, I was just taking him for a walk outside and he goes NUTS. I have treats on me and he is not interested. With our grown children it is actually dangerous. A bit of good news......when he wakes up he is a sweetheart. I am home with him all day. Please, please help me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep stuffing a toy in his mouth. He is trying to incite you to play - teach him how to play. They don't come preprogrammed  They are not called landsharks for nothing you know


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Stuffing toys in their mouths works  I will now see Axel "think" about chewing on a person, he stops, and goes and gets a toy, and brings it to the person...(and proceeds to drive them nuts with it until they play with him)

and always remember: a tired puppy is a good puppy. Find something he likes to play (tug, fetch, etc...) and wear him down a bit.

Good luck, the hard work pays off


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL! My female was the worst! Now if she wants to play, she picks up a toy and keeps shoving me with it until I play with her.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

BlackPuppy said:


> LOL! My female was the worst! Now if she wants to play, she picks up a toy and keeps shoving me with it until I play with her.


LOL! Yep, that's exactly what Axel does...if shoving doesn't work, he slaps with his paw. Or pounces on my laptop if I happen to be paying attention to it instead of him....


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I wore long sleeves for 3 or 4 mos because R.D. thought I was his personal chew toy! I tried everything, putting a toy in his mouth, turning my back on him when it happened and not playing, stong no, spraying breath spray in his mouth, etc. He was very "mouthy". He finally outgrew it about the same time his "puppy teeth" fell out and started understanding what "no bite' means. He is 13 mos. now and every once in a while he will sit next to me and take my hand in his mouth like he is holding my hand. He doesn't clamp down or anything, but I still tell him no bite and he stops.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like a normal landshark puppy! The advice above worked for us. It does get better!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome to the world of having a German Shepherd puppy. The good news is it DOES end. We have ALL been through it. Follow the above advice also up the exercise, a tired pup is a good up. Search "flirt pole" make one, you and your pup will be grateful. Read through this thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html

Like I said, you are not the first and you won't be the last. These guys think we are there favorite chew toy. Hang in there, in a few months all of this will be forgotten and you will wonder what happened to that adorable fuzzy little puppy you had and be missing those puppy months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2011)

*Help, I implore you*

Thank you one and all! Onward and upward.....


----------

